# general blood line question. how do they start?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hey i was just wondering how do blood lines get started in the first place? i mean can you take a byb's dog that fits the exact standards or pretty close to the exact standards of a pitbull get is registered go to some shows earn some titles knowing you have a great dog and decide to breedthen make up your own blood line and name?? not that i want to do that i've just always been curiouse about that. i lnow some bloodlines have been around for generations but what about the newer ones?


----------



## coco0889 (Feb 22, 2006)

No, you cannot take a BYB dog and make your pwn bloodline from it. First, you dont know the exact heritage behind that dog because it is from a BYB. You cant register a dog whose parents were not already registered with a REPUTABLE registry such as the ADBA or UKC. Then many of these backyard breeders have dogs with hung papers, giving you even more of a reason why you shouldnt and cant do it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> hey i was just wondering how do blood lines get started in the first place? i mean can you take a byb's dog that fits the exact standards or pretty close to the exact standards of a pitbull get is registered go to some shows earn some titles knowing you have a great dog and decide to breedthen make up your own blood line and name?? not that i want to do that i've just always been curiouse about that. i lnow some bloodlines have been around for generations but what about the newer ones?
> __________________


No disrespect here but actually the answer is yes. Its not easy and definitely not quick. However there was a point in time before pedigrees and basically stringent selective breeding and culling developed the lines we had today. Many dogmen of old kept their breedings and blood in their head and to themselves so others couldn't copy them.

So how would it work? Well you would take BYB or shelter dog "A" and female "B" and "C". You would then breed the two and keep only the best of the litter. More than likely you would take say MALE "AB" either to Female "C" or if "AB" was excellent in your opinion, back to Femal "B" and tighten it up, yeilding "ABB" or "ABC". Then you would could take "ABB" to female "C" = "ABBC" or say "ABC" to either A, B, or C, and so forth. I think honestly you would need at least 2 good males and 3 females to not get it to tight. Thats how I would start.

The key is purity of selective breeding. Taking only the best of the litters back into each other, without getting to tight. Eventually over time, lots of time, you would develop certain constant geno and phenotypes which would inturn yeild your bloodline. This would take years and LOTS of breedings to get it right. It would be fun to try though! Ive thought of it myself!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

:goodpost: I always wondered how bred them to get the different bloodlines.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

old fort kennels that was an outstanding post! thank you very much


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Teach us Old Fort:goodpost: :clap:


----------

